

Developing Synchronized Offline Apps using the PhoneGap Sync Plugin - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/PhoneGapGetStarted

======
openmobster
This tutorial covers how to develop an offline sync app using the OpenMobster
Sync Plugin for the PhoneGap framework. You can develop your App using HTML5.
The Plugin integrates with OpenMobster's native sync service to provide the
synchronization features

